# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box تحديثات :  Sigma Software v1.35.04. Unlock new MTK phones via USB cable

## mohamed73

*Sigma Software v1.35.04. Unlock new MTK phones via USB cable*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Sigma Software v1.35.04 is out!*  We are glad to introduce our new creation that gives you the opportunity to work 
with a wide range of new models. 
Also it makes the work a bit easier with already supported phones.
This update is free for all Sigma users  *MTK platform update:*  1. Starting from this update, you can work with phones based on  *MT625A* and *MT6260* CPU via *USB cable*. 
Now it’s faster, easier and more convenient!
Devices supported by this connection type (Direct unlock and full service) *Alcatel phones on MT625A:* *♦ OT-1009, OT-1010, OT-1011, OT-1012, OT-1030
♦ OT-2000, OT-2001, OT-2005, OT-2010
♦ OT-3000G, OT-3000H, OT-3001, OT-3002, OT-3003, OT-3020, OT-3020D, 
OT-3040 OT-3041, OT-3042, OT-3142
♦ OT-J100, OT-I210, OT-I310 Alcatel phones on MT6260:
♦ OT-1040, OT-1041, OT-1042 
♦ OT-3035 Other models based on MT625A and MT6260 CPUs
♦ Blu Diva X T362T
♦ Bmobile LQ200
♦ Cellacon T303
♦ Enspire A1033sgca
♦ GO mobile G170
♦ Lanix LX7
♦ Mtn c260
♦ NOA+ NYX
♦ PCD A1034
♦ Utstarcom A1033rrcp
♦ Verykool I126 S* ♦ etc  How to connect and work: 
♦ Open MTK tab
♦ Select “MT625A/6260 usb (autodetect)” in the ports selection tab
♦ Choose the operation
♦ Insert USB cable into the powered off phone
Read extended step-by-step manual at the الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   2. Added support for the new group of MTK smartphones: *♦ ZTE Blade Q (MT6572) ♦ ZTE Blade Q Mini (MT6572) ♦ ZTE Blade Q Maxi / Orange Reyo (MT6572)*
Unlock manual for this group slightly differs from the general manual. See the الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] for details   3. The following devices were added to the list of supported: *♦ Bmobile AX650* *♦ Huawei Y320* (MT6572) *♦ Huawei Y511* (MT6572) *♦ Lanix Ilium S410* (MT6589) *♦ Telma Star* (MT6572) *♦ Tele2fon v5* (MT6572) *♦ ZTE V795* (MT6572)  4. Added support for new *SPI flash chip ID: 00EF6018-00000000*   *Qualcomm platform update:* Fast Direct Unlock database updated with new versions for:  *♦ Motorola XT320*  *ZTE (+repair IMEI)* *♦ F165*: P622D1V1.1.0B02 *♦ Skate Acqua:* UCELL_P772A11V1.0.0B03   *TI Platform Update:* Added Unlock / Repair IMEI support of new firmware version for  *Motorola MB525:* 3.4.2-179 (EPU93_U_00.5F.00)  *Flash File Area Update:* *2.5 GB of flash files for Alcatel phones uploaded to flash file area at الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

